

Eve: Working Around Evolution (my talk at BACON about math/science/programming) - stevelosh
http://vimeo.com/43533719

======
stevelosh
Slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/u/stevelosh/p/eve-working-around-
evo...](https://speakerdeck.com/u/stevelosh/p/eve-working-around-evolution)

